# Planaria Worms



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

So, I took a look at my Angel tank this evening and noticed some tiny whit things moving on the glass. Google revealed it to be Planaria Worms. LOTS of them. So, I have changed some of the water, cleaned the gravel and added some garlic juice to the water. Does anyone have any other suggestions that might help? Also, is this worm a problem with people as well? Google tells me that it does not infect the fish but I am wondering if it can infect people. My 2 year old daughter seems unable to leave the tank alone (which is why we ended up with the worms in the first place since she loves dropping food into the tank that goes unfound for days). 

It's a 55gal tank with 4 angels, 1 male swordtail and a black phantom tetra and heavily planted as well.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Planeria is fine.You will have them in any healthy tank.They will multiply though if you overfeed.I guess you know that,lol.

But yeah harmless to you,your fish and your daughter.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

That is a relief!!! Cause they look yucky LOL!!!! With how many are in there I'm guessing they must like Oreo cookies (my daughter put at least 3 in there!!)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahahahaha!

I guess the fish wanted a cookie huh!


----------



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

Yucky, huh? I played with them in my biology class and looked at them close up under a dissecting microscope. I thought they were cute little things! I'd never heard of them showing up in a fish tank. Glad to hear they are harmless.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

We studied them in grade 7. We even got to cut them in half (they re-grow the missing half) and take them home! (Yipeee, lol.)

I've heard you get them when over feeding.... but _where_ do they come from? If they aren't in the tank to begin with, then how does extra food cause them to "come into being?"


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah so much for spontaneous generation not being true huh?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, perfectly harmless. But, if you want to rid them, use Fenbendazole. It is safe to use around your fishies and inverts if you have them.


----------

